
Wreckage of the culture war - enkiv2
https://meaningness.com/counterculture-war
======
scandox
> Current Millennial/atomized examples are the fights over pronouns and dead
> gorillas.

> but Generation X mostly doesn’t care, and the Millennials are not organized
> enough to keep ships afloat after the Boomers are gone.

> On the other hand, a new “echo” culture war has emerged recently, conducted
> largely by Millennials over social media

I think it's a mistake to adopt a stereotypical attitude to Millenials. I'm
tail end Gen X and I have to say I'm generally impressed and inspired by
people in their twenties/early thirties nowadays. Yes there are quirks and
habits that I find amusing or disdain...but it's superficial. They have their
bit of greatness in them.

In general I found the article hard to argue with on some points, especially
with regard to resisting symbols. However much of his approach seems grounded
in a naive rationalism, which suggests that if people could only stick to
pragmatism that there would be less conflict. I think removing the rhetoric
that conceal the real conflicts might in fact accelerate them.

~~~
drvdevd
I wouldn't want to label any generation's members in a blanket judgement (I
prefer to have faith in everyone to keep the world turning). Including the
"hippies" \-- many of them knew what went wrong perfectly well and knew it
wasn't coming back. Take Hunter S. Thompson for example:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=az36k4-Hc94](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=az36k4-Hc94)

------
program_whiz
Very true, humans are completely addicted to this type of thinking --
abstract, divisive, echo chamber.

